# Tip



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

For those who are thinking about resealing a tank in the near furture. If I may share a tip with you. Get the caulk/silicone removal tool from Home Depot. I have been trying to remove the silicone with just a razor blade and it took almost 45 minutes just to do 1 of the vertical sides. With this tool, it took less than 3 minutes to do the bottom seal of a 30" tank and with the razor blade its completely off. My fingers are loving this tool. And its under 5.00 before tax.

Just wanted to share.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oy... i will def. look out for one of those next time i am by. I had to remove a bunch from an old tank and wow.. What a finger work out. lol

Thanks for the tip


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Good tip, thanks


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

now he tellsme. I spent 4 hours one night razor blading a 4 gallon tank that eventually cracked


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

Yea, sorry. I found this thing while walking the aisles at Home Depot trying to find GE Silicone I, figured I had to try it. For 5.00 had to give it a try. Its a finger saver as well as a time saver.


----------

